# New to horses, journey in learning



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum!

Pete is a handsome guy! Good luck with him. And yeah, those feet need some <3 . It'll be cool to compare the after pictures of them with the before.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Those poor feet! I would suggest holding off riding until you get them looking better and the thrush taken care of. What kind of a barn lets their lesson horses get in that kind of shape? 

Good luck with him!


----------



## Shimagoma (Jun 26, 2014)

TessaMay said:


> Those poor feet! I would suggest holding off riding until you get them looking better and the thrush taken care of. What kind of a barn lets their lesson horses get in that kind of shape?
> 
> Good luck with him!


well that was day one, and it has been about 4mo  first thing i did was call up the farrier! Ill get some photos tomorrow to show off the progress! hes looking so much better!

and thats what i said! He was standing in a dark stall for a lot of time :/ and had a lot of not so nice riders working with him. Hes a wonderful trail buddy and if anything im just glad to be the only person he comes to when his name is called  

Ill get the new hoof pics up in a jiffy!


----------



## Shimagoma (Jun 26, 2014)

so! got some great photos of his feet today  you can see there is still work to do but the improvement is amazing and through it the farrier has taught me a lot so far. The only question I have now is how to improve his heel? they arnt soft anymore (which is great!) but they are short :/ Plus the hoof itsself is a little soft, so it flairs a little.. which im still wondering if i could improve it some how.

also we took them for a nice trail ride and got out with two of my buddies and ended up spotting a lot of animals! see if you can spot the buck! (hint hes still got his velvet!)


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

They look great! I think I spotted the deer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shimagoma (Jun 26, 2014)

hmmm things have been a bit confusing as of late, pete has been doing well but because of work last week I took off, today I was ready to hop back in the saddle but i text the barn hand and find out that pete has gashed his leg open on something.. I dont know what, and it is all swollen up. I don't know what he did or how he did it but at this point I am a little frustrated :/ I know it isnt the horses fault but paying a lease (even though it isnt that big...) for trails and me training him and me taking care of his really rough feet im tempted to ask for a cheaper lease till he is fed more and in tip top shape, or if I can deduct expenses of just maintaining the horse (since without the lease, he was just left to the field with no one taking care of him, and you can tell based on the old pictures of his feet...)

any who, ill be taking pictures of the cut later and posting them, of course I will be asking what to do to help out with it but you know! things roll along. *shwew* 

being a little frustrated is okay *zen*


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ^^ Looks like Pete is doing much better <3


----------



## Shimagoma (Jun 26, 2014)

so! weve been making more and more progress as things go and it is exciting to see the changes move along as pete's feet improve! 
Im learning a lot about what a healthy hoof looks like and with his awesome looking back feet, im tempted to ask about him coming out of his front shoes. I dont know yet, and of course it is up to the lady that owns him but if the natural on the back is doing as good as ive been seeing! who knows! 

anywho, pete had a bit of a run in with something out in the field which got him in the leg.. so he was down and out for a while till the swelling went down and things got cleaned up! But all is better now! just a little scar, poor guy!

hes loving his trail rides and less work in the ring as a lesson horse, I am so happy to get to even take part in taking care of pete, and I hope you know a full lease is in the works  

aside from that! Was able to work it into the owners mind to swap pete over to a much nicer feed (though im 'Hoofing' the cost on that  ) but before winter hits up here id like to see him with a bigger butt! Some more fat and a healthier coat!

anywho!


----------

